
Show HN: WebRTC NAT Traversal Infrastructure Service for everyone - sthustfo
https://seamconnect.com/
======
sthustfo
The service provides STUN and TURN servers to aid with NAT and firewall
traversal, allowing the WebRTC services/apps to concentrate their energies on
their core service delivery. Further, the service allows the WebRTC service
providers to monitor, audit and enforce policies for each of their users.

